# Dams in your country



## legolego

From Italy Forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523043&highlight=dighe










From Ufficial Italian Dams web-site: http://www.registroitalianodighe.it/






































Here the list of the *Biggest Italian Dams* :
http://www.ingam.com/dighe/elenco-dighe.html
sort by : height / Volume/ Concstruction Model / Built Year / Localization / Use For

and here the *"tragically famous" Vajont's Dam*:


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL


----------



## Nexis

Brazil sure loves its dams...


----------



## Cho oyo

China produce more than 100 million kw*h electricity from hidroelectric energy.(2014)

And 300 million kilowatt capibility (end of 2014)

__________________________________

top 10 largest dam in China:
_________________________________

No.10 Xiaowan Dam

4.2 million kilowatt

http://baike.baidu.com/view/1214475.htm 










video:

http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/38442011-1814559573.html

______________________________
No.9 Laxiwa Dam

4.2 million kilowatt

http://baike.baidu.com/view/2433695.htm 










video:

http://v.ku6.com/show/jbh1KKpRU5cy2ETW.html

_____________________________

No.8 Jinping Dam

4.8 million kilowatt

http://baike.baidu.com/view/4816373.htm 










video:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQ5Mjc1Mzky.html

_______________________________________

No.7 Nuozadu Dam

5.85 million kilowatt

http://baike.baidu.com/view/1295637.htm










video:
http://v.ku6.com/show/LXjFfc08gYzbcR84_C4R0A...html 

_______________________________

No.6 Longtan Dam

6.3 million kilowatt

http://baike.baidu.com/view/89330.htm










video: 
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTI0OTQ4.html?from=y1.2-1-88.3.1-1.1-1-1-0 

_____________________

No.5 Xiangjiaba Dam

6.4 million kilowatt

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/向家坝水电站










video:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTkyNzgwNjQw.html

____________________________________
N0.4 Wudongde Dam (Under construction)
10.02 million kilowatt
http://baike.baidu.com/view/1243891.htm 

no photo,here is nearby Ertan Dan looks like it:









video:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDgyMTE1OTU2.html 

__________________________

No.3 Xiluodu Dam

13.86 million kilowatt

http://baike.baidu.com/view/336162.htm 










video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thhG7AasdsQ 

__________________________________________

No.2 Baihetan Dam (Under Construction)

16 million kilowatt

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/白鹤滩水电站










video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6LqilxRfDI

_________________

No.1 Three Gorge Dam

22.4 million kilowatt

http://baike.baidu.com/view/51765.htm 

video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8cCsUBYSkw


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Pangani River Dam, Tanzania*

*
Pangani Falls Dam* is one of the dams in Tanzania. It is in Tanga Region. Its installed capacity is 68 megawatts (91,000 hp).


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nyumba Ya Mungu Dam*









https://clairemchapman.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/img_0098.jpg


----------



## michael812

Some hydropower stations (dums) in Russia

Sajano-Shushenskaja hydropower station





































Chirkejskaja hydropower station



















Krasnojarskaja hydropower station





































Bratskaja hydropower station



















Ust'-Ilimskaja hydropower station



















Volzhskaja hydropower station



















Zhigulevskaja hydropower station



















Burejskaja hydropower station



















Cheboksarskaja hydropower station










Zejskaja hydropower station



















Irkutskaja hydropower station










Rybinskaja hydropower station


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## legolego

*Dams in Italy - as is February 2015*



legolego said:


> *III.1 - Dighe di competenza statale(1)*
> 
> ...
> *Le dighe di competenza *del Ministero delle Infrastrutture e dei Trasporti, ai fini della vigilanza e controllo per la sicurezza, *sono 542 a febbraio 2015*, e di queste:
> 
> A) 378, ovvero circa i tre quarti del totale, sono in esercizio senza condizioni;
> 
> B) 164 sono in esercizio condizionato o non in esercizio, così articolate:
> - 25 in esercizio limitato per motivi tecnici;
> - 91 in esercizio sperimentale;
> - *13 in costruzione* o con lavori di costruzione conclusi ma con invasi sperimentali non avviati;
> - 35 fuori esercizio per motivi tecnici, tra cui 15 dighe fuori esercizio ai sensi del D.L. n. 79/04.
> 
> ...
> *L’età media delle dighe italiane è di poco inferiore a 60 anni*, con valori medi maggiori (circa 70 anni) per le Regioni dell’Arco Alpino e degli Appennini Ligure e Tosco-Emiliano, mentre valori di età media inferiori a 45 anni si riscontrano per le dighe delle Regioni del Sud.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Conto Nazionale Infrastrutture e Trasporti


TOTAL Dams under management by Italian Energy Department: 542
[378 "ON" + 164 in project or stand-by]

Average age: 60 years


----------



## sangroovin

Very Nice pictures posted of Dams. Very Beautiful scenes captured.




xrtn2 said:


> ^^ 1932 :nuts:
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *Brazil*
> 
> UHE Teles Pires U/C
> 
> 
> UHE Teles Pires (MT-PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> UHE Batalha
> 
> 
> UHE Batalha (GO-MG) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> UHE Santo Antônio do Jari U/C
> 
> 
> UHE Santo Antônio do Jari (AP-PA) - Ago 2013 por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## dhtksehd

amazing~


----------



## EMArg

*UNITED STATES: Boston.*


The* Charles River* and the *Charles River Dam*:


----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## Nexis

I think that's more of a lock then a dam...


----------



## cool2015

count me in my Buckland Dam


----------



## GEwinnen

Möhnesee Dam in Germany:

Möhnesee by Axel Schwenke, auf Flickr










The dam was damaged in WWII by the infamous british dambusters by rotating bombs, the water of the lake flooded parts of the german war industry in the Ruhr Area:


----------



## xrtn2

*Project*

São Luiz do Tapajós Dam, Brazil( 6133 MW)


----------



## Nexis

*New Croton Dam *


New Croton Dam - Cortlandt, New York by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Croton Dam - Cortlandt, New York by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## vroom123

Thank you for sharing these! This is simply stunning


----------



## RandomDude01

The closet one that I live hear is Hoover Dam.


----------



## queclasetipo123

Venezuela

Guri Hidroelectric Dam










Caruachi dam


----------



## Gert1985

Great pictures. I love to see more like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico has about 4000 dams throughout its territory, these are some of the biggest ones












Presa La Yesca 













Presa el Caracol (Dam The Snail)












Presa de la Amistad (Friendship Dam) in the Grande River or Río Bravo dividing USA & Mexico











Presa Zimapán













Presa Malpaso











Presa Eustaquio Buelna 













Presa Peñitas 












Bicentennial Dam












Presa Tepuxtepec


----------



## Juans23475

There are several dams on the Daugava river in Latvia.


----------



## asyuqshk1

These are very nice dame showing on the pictures.


----------



## Simmisharma

Bhavanisagar Dam in Tamil Nadu, India









Bhakra Dam in Himachal pradesh India









Shimla Tourism


----------



## nazrey

*Klang Gate Dam @Gombak Selangor Quartz Ridge*
Kuala Lumpur
*







*








@ flyviz


> UNESCO World Heritage Site
> THE Klang Gates Quartz Ridge is documented as the longest quartz formation in the world, spanning more than 14km long and 200m wide.
> Klang Gates Quartz Ridge: A ridge with untold riches | New Straits Times
> Gombak Selangor Quartz Ridge - UNESCO World Heritage Centre


----------

